# JHB VM & E ☆



## vicTor (24/11/22)

Just a thread on JHB VM & E (JHB Vape Meets & Events)

...first up, will be documenting my Vapecon 2022 experience happening on 26 & 27 November 2022

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (24/11/22)

...2 days to go !


----------



## vicTor (25/11/22)

...so, Vapecon 22 will be my third, I've done 2018 and 2019

I am really looking forward to it and can't contain my excitement, can't wait to see all the friends I've made over the years and to meet many new ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/22)

third for me too...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (25/11/22)

Cape Town responder @Mr400W

Let me tell you a little about this guy, last year December, he drove all the way from Cape Town to attend my 3rd Vape Meet. We've been friends ever since and one of my biggest Cape Town supporters.

I wish him luck in the cloud chasing competition tomorrow at Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (25/11/22)

...been pushing for everyone to come

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (25/11/22)

damn !

...some drama, my wingman @Scouse45 has injured his leg this afternoon, praying hard it's not too serious.

@Mystical Vape it might just be you and I bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (25/11/22)

ARYANTO said:


> third for me too...



...2019

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mollie (25/11/22)

vicTor said:


> ...been pushing for everyone to come
> 
> View attachment 266300


Gonna miss this one already ordered my KP wire from JJ so ja now broke haha, hope you all enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/22)

vicTor said:


> ...2019
> 
> View attachment 266303





vicTor said:


> damn !
> 
> ...some drama, my wingman @Scouse45 has injured his leg this afternoon, praying hard it's not too serious.
> 
> @Mystical Vape it might just be you and I bro.


Wish him the best , see you tomorrow with Pauli in tow ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/11/22)

vicTor said:


> ...2019
> 
> View attachment 266303



Don't tell me that's you on the left @vicTor .... Will be my 1st one. Looking forward to seeing some of the faces.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (25/11/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Don't tell me that's you on the left @vicTor .... Will be my 1st one. Looking forward to seeing some of the faces.



no that's @Room Fogger , sorry forgot to tag him

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/22)

...and the day has come

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/22)

Have a great day/weekend guys.!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/22)

Resistance said:


> Have a great day/weekend guys.!


thanks- bags are packed , need to sxxt, shave and shower and will be on my merry way !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (26/11/22)

Day 1

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (26/11/22)

Day 1

@Scouse45 
@Mystical Vape

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (26/11/22)

Day 1, we're here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/22)

vicTor said:


> Day 1, we're here
> 
> View attachment 266330


tnx Vic it ws great to see you !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (27/11/22)

...due to something cropping up I won't make day 2

my day 1 experience to follow....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (27/11/22)

...the boss of Vapecon Mr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/11/22)

...Mr @Silver

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (27/11/22)

...Mr Kurt Yeo @Vaping Saved My Life

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (27/11/22)

...wingman @Scouse45

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (27/11/22)

@Mystical Vape

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

@SinningSaurus went all out

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

@ARYANTO and Paul

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

...so I finally got to meet the legend @charln ! ...coil maker extraordinaire

what an honour, had a great chat with the man, much respect !

Charl has been a prize sponsor for each and every vape meet to date. Thank you very much Sir.

...and he likes good music

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

...everyone knows my favourite Juice !

here's team ASAi 2ONE62 @CraigPortalZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

...here with Akeel from Vape Republic !

These guys won best flavour of the year at Vapecon 22 !

congratulations and well done !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

@Jengz another one of the Vape Republic crew !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

...the place was packed with Legends !

@Mauritz55 and Keren Onay - DEADLY SINS, STNR and PURGE

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

...and of course Vaping Bogan !

very friendly guy, no hang ups

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

...found Dre, from "Dre's Vape Reviews" manning the LOST VAPE stand.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

Fiiiiiiiissssshhhhh !

...need I say more

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## charln (28/11/22)

vicTor said:


> ...so I finally got to meet the legend @charln ! ...coil maker extraordinaire
> 
> what an honour, had a great chat with the man, much respect !
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

...and of course Snake man @Viper_SA

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

...I was of course a hit with the ladies !

...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)

@Vaping Saved My Life

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)

Asanda Gcoyi - CEO - VPASA

...what a friendly lady, had no issue taking the time for a chat, keep up the good work ma'am !

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)

...Vikings

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)

...Mr who ?

Mr Juice ! @JacoF

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)

@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)

...Zebra Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)

...Capetonian @Mr400W

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)

@Ryan Evans

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)

...Majestic !

@Sash

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)

@DavyH

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/11/22)

@Pierre2

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (30/11/22)

Zande - Planet of the Vapes

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (1/12/22)

G Drops !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (1/12/22)

G Drops !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (1/12/22)

congrats @Deemo on the DIY win, awesome bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/12/22)

...congrats !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (3/12/22)

....congrats

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (3/12/22)

...tall guy @Halfdaft

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (3/12/22)

Blondie and Wolfie


----------



## vicTor (5/12/22)

@Stranger

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

